# Cisco Servers



## Amiers (Jan 6, 2016)

We are in need of a particular Cisco part number 800-37836-01.We can't find it for a reasonable price online and Cisco does not sell them separately.

What it is is a Hard Drive Tray/Caddy in 3.5 Size for a Cisco UCS M3+ Server.

If anyone has any of these, or can find a place that sells them, let me know. I've already checked the obvious places (Ebay, etc).

It looks like this, without the hard drive in it:




Need atleast QTY 2.

Thanks.


----------



## WVTheatre (Jul 17, 2016)

What connector does the hard drive use? SCSI or SAS/SATA? Some drive caddys are universal and you wouldn't need a Cisco specific one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amiers (Jul 17, 2016)

They were purest and wanted the exact tray but didn't want to pay 120$ for it as it's just plastic and aluminum. 

They did end up finding one though I don't remember what the price was.


----------



## WVTheatre (Jul 22, 2016)

They're not cheap, that's for sure. I just remember having an old IBM server rebranded as Cisco, so it took all IBM parts, and accepted almost any Ultra320 SCSI sled luckily.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

